# KG Rohr im Randbereich des geplanten Teiches



## Ralla (20. März 2019)

Hi liebe Teichfreunde,

meine Name ist Ralla, wohne in Waltrop (Grenze BVB Stadt) verheirat, zwei Kinder (2, 6) und ich habe in unseren neu angelegten Garten einen Teich geplant.
Vorhaben:
- formaler rechteckiger Teich, ohne Fische
- Vlies, Folie
- mit Flachzone, Tiefzone
- Sumpfzone mal schaun...
- Randbereich entweder in Hartholz oder Naturstein ausgebildet

Denke, soweit komme ich dank zahlreicher Lektüre, lesen in eurem Forum gut klar. Allerdings brauche ich jetzt mal für eine spezielle Sache euren Rat....

Was haben wir bisher vorliegen:

- geschachteter Bereich 3m x 1,20m
- aktuelle Tiefe 60cm (bisher OHNE o.g. Zonenbildung)

Nun das Problem:
Es war leider nicht anders möglich, als GENAU :-( den Schachtbereich in dem angrenzenden Bereich zu setzen wo unsere Frischluftzuleitung des Kamin aus dem Haus in den Garten endet. Sprich, KG Rohr DN 200 kommt am Kopfende aus ca. 1m Tiefe hoch. Habe es in beigefügter Skizze gezeichnet. Bei Bedarf schieße ich ein Foto nach.
Nun meine Frage: Hält das KG Rohr (handelsüblich, diese orangenen für den Tiefbau) den Wasserdruck stand? Denke da an Frost, etc.... Die Möglichkeit die Zonen in dem Bereich flach auszubilden hätte ich ja noch.... Allerdings auf Grund der räumliche Verhältnisse kann ich nur noch den Schachtbereich ansich an der linken Längsseite vergrößer (Kopf oben das Rohr, Kopf unten der Rasenbereich, Längs rechts die Terasse).

Ich habe einen sehr gut verdichteten Lehmboden, zur Terassenseite Schotter verdichtet. Da ich wannenartig (Schräg halt, ihr wisst was ich meine )den Schachtbereich modelieren möchte, plane ich zunächst keine Mauer etc. innen zu setzen.

Oder zwingt mich das KG Rohr (Versatz nicht mehr möglich!) gar zu einem GFK Becken? Schwierig Schwierig...blödes Rohr!

Bin gespannt ob ihr helfen könnt oder das doch eher was für ein Tiefbauforum (gibts derart??? "kratz am Kopf")

Vielen Dank im Voraus und LG Ralla

PS: Über die Risiken des Teichs bei Kleinkindern bin ich mir klaren und sollten hier bitte nicht weiter thematisiert werden, da Vorsorge getroffen wird...


----------



## Turbochris (20. März 2019)

Hallo Ralla,

die KG-Rohre sind gegen Druck von außen ziemlich beständig. Ich hätte kein schlechtes Gewissen.
ABER: Sie sind nicht UV-beständig. D.h. sie verbleichen nicht nur sondern werden brüchig.
Kannst Du das oberirdische bzw. frostgefährdete Ende gegen ein grünes KG 2000 austauschen? Die sind da besser geeignet.

Warum verlängerst Du die Leitung im Boden nicht um 50cm, damit Du außerhalb des Bereiches kommst?

Oben drauf gibt es dann schöne (???) Edelstahl-Ansaugkamine...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## DbSam (20. März 2019)

Hallo Ralla,

willkommen im Club.

Zum Thema KG-Rohr hat Christian die wichtigsten Dinge schon geschrieben.

Wenn sich das Rohr wirklich nicht verlegen lässt, dann würde ich dieses in das Design des Teiches einbeziehen und irgendetwas cooles bauen.
Zum Schluss darf da nicht einfach so ein komisches, technisches Rohr aus dem Teich aufsteigen ...

Wenn ich die 'Draufsicht' richtig sehe, dann ragt das Rohr nur zur Hälfte in den Teichbereich hinein. Es wird also scheinbar keine Foliendurchführung benötigt.
Von daher brauchst Du wirklich nur eine coole Designidee ...

Für weitere Ideen unsererseits wäre ein Foto sehr hilfreich.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralla (20. März 2019)

Hi Leute, besten Dank für eure Antworten. 

Also, groß umlegen kann und möchte ich ehrlich gesagt das Rohr nicht mehr. Das ist mir zu heikel, den gesamten Bereich aufzumachen und Umzusetzen. Das Ausschachten der Teichgrube hat damals noch der Tiefbauer mit der großen Kelle  gemacht. 

Der Tipp mit dem grünen KG Rohr, den beherzige ich mir gerne und letztlich ist es dann wohl eine gestalterische Geschichte, wie ich das Rohr in den Rand integrieren kann. Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon mal verstanden dass ihr euch bezüglich der Druckverhältnisse gegen das Rohr ebenfalls keine Sorgen machen würdet.

Ich hoffe ich denke dran, und kannst zu gg Zeit unseren Bauvorhaben hier einmal dokumentieren. Das hässliche Ding einmal fotografiert.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Beste Grüße Ralla
Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralla (20. März 2019)

Ralla schrieb:


> Hi Leute, besten Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Also, groß umlegen kann und möchte ich ehrlich gesagt das Rohr nicht mehr. Das ist mir zu heikel, den gesamten Bereich aufzumachen und Umzusetzen. Das Ausschachten der Teichgrube hat damals noch der Tiefbauer mit der großen Kelle  gemacht.
> 
> ...






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralla (31. März 2019)

Hi und guten Abend,

Da bin ich wieder. Nachdem nun einige Zeit und ein paar Fortschritte im Garten getan wurden, geht es langsam wieder Richtung Teich Gedanken. 

Was haltet ihr von folgendem Vorschlag was unser Rohr betrifft: 

ich würde den Teich gemäß angefügten Bild vergrößern. Die Not zur Tugend machen und dort wo das Rohr aus dem Erdreich kommt, würde ich eine Art Insel bilden, auf der ich praktisch den Holzrand erweitere und einen Steg drauf baue. Das Rohr könnte ich mit gleichem Holz verkleiden und ein Podest oder Ähnliches errichten. Links in dem bereits tief geschachteten Bereich würde ich noch etwas tiefer gehen und die Tiefzone errichten. Zum Rohr hin eine weitere Flachzone. Rechts von der Insel habe ich mit S gekennzeichnet dass hier eine umlaufende Sumpfzone entstehen würde. Meint ihr das würde klappen? Ich denke dort insbesondere an das verlegen der Folie.

Der Teich würde somit von 2 × 3 m auf circa 3,00 m x 5-6 m vergrößert werden.

LG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (1. Apr. 2019)

Hi und guten Morgen,


wenn ich ehrlich antworten dürfte:


Ralla schrieb:


> ... Frischluftzuleitung des Kamin ...


*Frischluftzufuhr* und bei diesem Foto der Anlage - da würde ich das Rohr doch eher verlegen wollen.

Dort eine *schöne* Insel mit einer versteckten Lufthaube anlegen zu wollen und zu können, dafür finde ich die Teichfläche etwas zu klein.
Das wird vermutlich zum Schluss doch etwas zu verkrampft aussehen.

Welche Gründe sprechen gegen eine Verlegung der Frischluftzufuhr?
Also nur mit einem weiteren Knick innerhalb des Teichlochs, damit es irgendwo am Rand außerhalb des Teiches heraus kommt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralla (1. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hi und guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> wenn ich ehrlich antworten dürfte:
> ...



Hi und Danke für deine Antwort. Problem beim verlegen ist, ich würde wenn tendenziell noch weiter vom Haus mit dem Rohr wegkommen. Ich habe dabei arge Zweifel ob das für die Zuluft des Kamins schädlich ist oder nicht. Habe da keine Erfahrung, und denke mir laienhaft je weiter ich weg bin desto weniger zieht der Kamin am Ende des Tages. Gehört aber wahrscheinlich hier rein thematisch nicht ins Forum. 

Was die Insel betrifft: ich wollte es praktisch wie ein Steg anlegen, der ins Wasser ragt. Also nur mit Terrassendielen aus Hartholz belegt. Meint ihr, das wirkt so brachial?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo return,


Ralla schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das wirkt so brachial?


Keine Ahnung, aber in meiner Vorstellung schon.

Wenn Du einen Steg anlegen willst, dann musst Du diesen bei dieser Länge vorn abfangen.
Das Rohr benötigt eine Foliendurchführung, ebenfalls erfordern die Dielen etwas Platz ...
Rein konstruktiv gesehen ist das ein ganz schön großer Aufwand für 'nichts' ...

Du kannst doch jetzt mal alles mit Schnürren und Latten auslegen und dabei auch an die erforderlichen Baumaßnahmen bei der Umsetzung denken und diesen Platz einplanen.
Dann schaust Du, wie viel von Deinem geplanten Teich noch zu sehen ist und wie dies optisch wirkt.
3x5m oder auch 3x6m - da bleibt nach einem solchen Stegbau nicht wirklich viel übrig.
Und ein Steg mit 'Lufthutze' am Ende ...  - Na ja, Geschmacksache.

Dann eher doch eine Insel.
Diese hat letztendlich - wenn dort Pflanzen wachsen sollen - auch einen Durchmesser von knapp einem Meter.
Und das in einem fast rechteckigem Teich - ist nicht wirklich ein optischer 'Kracher', auch wenn man die Insel etwas länglich formen würde ...


Ich weiß nicht, ich würde die Frischluftzufuhr verlegen.
Da man nicht weiß wie die Verrohrung insgesamt angelegt ist und wo Dein Kamin steht, kann man hier auch keine Aussage darüber treffen.


Das ist meine Sicht darauf,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Mal angenommen wir würden uns sehr gut kennen und wir würden bei einem Bierchen zusammen sitzen ...
Dann würde ich Dich irgendwie so fragen: " Wer kommt auf eine solch selten dämliche Idee, genau dort an dieser Stelle ein Rohr aus der Erde wachsen zu lassen ..."

Da wir uns nicht kennen, muss ich mir die Frage leider verkneifen.
lol


----------



## Ralla (1. Apr. 2019)

Genau diese Ps fragen brauche ich um mein Bewusstsein zu schärfen- darfst sie daher gerne stellen ;-)

Hab gerade noch mal bei dem Kaminbauer angerufen. Der Herr meinte es wäre kein Problem, das Rohr um ein paar Meter zu versetzen. So gehe ich jetzt noch mal mit mir ins Gericht und überlege doch das Rohr Richtung Hecke rauskommen zu lassen. Ich glaube das wäre die bessere Lösung. Also Carsten, danke für den Gedankenanstoß.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turbochris (1. Apr. 2019)

Wenn Du es ums Eck verlegen solltest, wähle 15°-Bögen oder maximal 30°. Das ist strömungsdynamisch viel besser.
Du kannst dann auch gleich schauen, ob jetzt unten die billige 87°-Lösung statt einer vernünftigen wie oben beschrieben verwendet wurde. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich dies auch verbessern....


----------



## DbSam (1. Apr. 2019)

Ralla schrieb:


> ... das Rohr Richtung Hecke rauskommen zu lassen


like

Das ist zwar auch etwas zusätzliche Arbeit, aber ich denke, dass sich diese optisch und funktionstechnisch auszahlen wird.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Turbochris schrieb:


> Wenn Du es ums Eck verlegen solltest, wähle 15°-Bögen oder maximal 30°.


Bei einer Wasserleitung ja.
Bei einer Frischluftzufuhr für einen Kamin ist das aber aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
Eher würde ich dort noch irgendwo ein Wasserablassventil verbauen wollen, falls die Luftzuführung  U-förmig gebaut sein sollte ...
Ich denke da so an Schlagregen, Brausestrahl beim Gießen, ...


----------



## Turbochris (1. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> like
> 
> Das ist zwar auch etwas zusätzliche Arbeit, aber ich denke, dass sich diese optisch und funktionstechnisch auszahlen wird.
> 
> ...



Naja, meine beiden TGA-Planer (technische Gebäude-Ausstattung) empfehlen das für alle unsere Lüftungsanlagen, die wir verbauen. Und einer davon ist Spezialist für Lüftungen...


----------



## DbSam (1. Apr. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> empfehlen das für alle unsere Lüftungsanlagen,


Ja natürlich.
Bei einer lüftungstechnischen Anlage mit Gebläse, etc. - da haben die Kollegen auch vollkommen recht.

Vielleicht hätte ich mich an dieser Stelle genauer ausdrücken sollen.
Weil:


DbSam schrieb:


> Bei einer *Frischluftzufuhr für einen Kamin* ...


... aus KG200 sehe ich nicht unbedingt einen strömungstechnischen Optimierungsbedarf.
Dort läuft kein Gebläse und nichts, der Kamin benötigt nur Frischluft von außen. Also herrschen in dem Rohr nicht solche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten wie in den von Dir beschriebenen Anlagen.
Bei einem Kamin muss neben dem Brennraum vor allem der Abzug optimal konstruiert sein.


Ansonsten kannst Du auch bitte Deine TGA-Planer gern fragen, ob bei einer *200er Frischluftzufuhr* für einen Kamin unbedingter Bedarf für eine strömungstechnische Optimierung besteht und ab welcher Länge ...
Aus meiner Sicht nicht behindern hier zwei zusätzliche 87er Bögen die Luftzufuhr nicht  - aber ich lasse mich an dieser Stelle auch gern belehren.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralla (1. Apr. 2019)

Ich folge eurer Diskussion, kann sie aber nicht bewerten. Habe aber grad (Zufall!) den Abnahmetermin mit unsrem Schornsteinfeger gemacht. Den frag ich auch nochmal - sollte ja auch Erfahrung haben, der Schwarze Glücksbringer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turbochris (1. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja natürlich.
> Bei einer lüftungstechnischen Anlage mit Gebläse, etc. - da haben die Kollegen auch vollkommen recht.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte ich mich an dieser Stelle genauer ausdrücken sollen.
> ...



Du hast uneingeschränkt Recht! Sorry, hatte irgendwie eine zentrale Lüftung und nicht einen Kaminzuluft im Kopf. Da reichen normalerweise DN 110, egal wie verbogen...


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2019)

Das mit den Bögen kann man vernachlässigen, den Querschnitt würde ich aber auf keinen Fall verengen.


----------



## Ralla (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem wir dankend eure Tipps noch mal zu Kenntnis genommen haben, haben wir nun das Rohr versetzt. 
Hat alles soweit gut geklappt. Der Stutzen steckte etwas fest aber am Ende war alles doch gut, und an einem halben Tag gemacht. Da wo das Rohr lang läuft, wird selbstverständlich nicht die Tiefe Zone lang laufen können, sondern der Bereich Flach und Sumpfzone. Falls ihr übrigens noch etwas Tipps für die Form des Teiches für mich habt, freue ich mich auf Vorschläge. Wie ihr auf einem vorherigen Bild gesehen habt, ist ja drum rum noch genug Platz zur Ausgestaltung. LG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turbochris (4. Apr. 2019)

Da hast Du doch die perfekte Lösung!!!


----------



## Ralla (22. Apr. 2019)

Guten Abend liebes Forum, um der Chronologie meines Vorhabens folge zu leisten, poste ich in diesem Thread nun weiter. Ich habe die Teich Form nochmals erweitert auf circa 5 × 7 m. In der Mitte des Teiches läuft nun das KG Rohr einmal quer durch. Ich habe es soweit in Erde bzw Lehm  eingeschichtet, so dass ich mittig nun eine kleine sumpfzone habe... weiter links, bin ich in der tiefsten Zone circa 1 ,10m gehe dann treppenartig nach oben, zur Terrasse hin konnte ich nur steil nach oben verlaufen, da hier hinter noch der Schotterbereich der Terrasse ist. Das ist der helle Bereich links oben. Diesen konnte ich leider nicht abstufen. seid ihr daccord?

Des weiteren mache ich mir nun Gedanken, welche Folie ich nehmen soll, da die doch recht eckige Form des Teiches mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen macht, was das verlegen der Folie betrifft...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tendiere zu epdm Folie....

Den Rand möchte ich zur Terrasse hin mit einem Holzdeck schließen, was aber nicht über den  hinein ragt, drum herum gehe ich dann weiter mit zwei Dielen. Hartholz oder WPC...

Gibt es etwas, was ich noch optimieren kann? Es geht nicht um Optik, sondern um Funktion.

LG Ralla


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Etwas Zeit ist nun vergangen und der Teich hat Gestalt angenommen. Nachdem ich eine EPDM Folie von Firestone verlegt habe (die Investitionen hat sich Aufjedenfall gelohnt) bin ich nun dabei den Außenbereich um den erhöhten Rand zu gestalten. Es soll ein umlaufendes Holzdeck werden. Das bekomme ich alles hin. Frage an dieser Stelle: habt ihr irgendeine Idee, wie ich diesen blöden Druckfilter verstecken kann? Mir fehlt es hier an Inspiration, da ich die formale Erscheinung des Teiches durch zb ein Bachlauf oder was auch immer nicht zerstören möchte. Das Ding muss somit aus dem Randbereich heraus. Ich hatte schon an eine Art Sitzblock aus Holz gedacht, gleiches Holz wieder Randbereich. Cumaru. ... garnicht einfach... oder sollte ich dafür nun ein neues Thema starten?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralla,

vorweg:
es wäre schön, wenn Du die Bilder direkt hier hochladen würdest.
Mit diesem komischen upload-Dingens ist das Anschauen derzeit sehr mühsam ...

Zum Problem:
Eigentlich weißt Du doch von Anfang an, dass Du irgendwo einen Filter platzieren musst und dieser Anblick fast immer ein totaler optischer Ausfall ist ...
Warum die Frage erst jetzt? 


Wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre, dann würde ich, auch jetzt noch(!):

zwei Foliendurchführungen einbauen. Einen für die Pumpleitung und einen für den Rücklauf - natürlich ausreichend groß dimensioniert.
Die Rohrleitungen dorthin und zum Teich zurück einbuddeln ...
Aufpassen, dass keine Bögen nach oben entstehen.
Somit läuft Dein Wasser unterirdisch in den Teich zurück und Du hast eine klare ruhige Wasseroberfläche.
Die Pumpe natürlich nicht direkt in Auslaufnähe platzieren.
Und ich hoffe, Du hast hier auch einen ausreichend groß dimensionierten Schlauch genommen und nicht auf den Kontostand gehört und deshalb nur den preiswerten, dünnen Trinkhalm verlegt ...

Den Filter irgendwo abseits, z.B. an die Hecke stellen und dort optisch verstecken.
Sei es mit Pflanzen, Steinhaufen, Holzkiste, etc. pp. - je nach zukünftiger Gartengestaltung.
Diese Arbeit lohnt sich sicherlich, auch wenn Du jetzt fluchst. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Einen Skimmer vermisse ich bei Dir ...
Kommt sicher bei Teich 2.0


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Hi Carsten,

Danke, dein Kick Ass hatte ich bereits im Kopf- du hast recht, der Rest wäre optische Grütze ! Frage an dieser Stelle: wie mache ich die Teich Einführung? Ich kann ja nichts anderes machen, als zwei Löcher im Randbereich zu machen oder? Somit bliebe mir circa 10-15 cm Spielraum für die Durchführung oder sollte ich die Leitungen auf dem Rand und unter die Holzkonstruktion legen? Das verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Hoffe, du weißt was ich meine.
Skimmer? Mhm, Neubaugebiet, keine Bäume etc drumherum... hoffe komme zunächst ohne klar.

Beste Grüße Ralla 

Ps: was meinst du mit Bilder hier hochladen? Mache das hier über Tapatalk, die App. Und lade sie direkt am Smartphone hoch. Wrong?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Oder zur Einführung: diese dann wasserfest abdichten ? Sonst wird es doch zur Wasseroberfläche sehr eng. Kratz am Kopf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralla,

ich meine Flansche, diese heißen im Teich- und Schwimmbadbau "Foliendurchführung".
Beide ausreichend tief unterhalb der Wasserlinie einbauen, natürlich wasserdicht. So tief, dass die Rohrleitungen in der Erde verbuddelt werden können. Denke an den Winter, je tiefer desto besser.
Und denke dabei auch an ein Gefälle vom Filter zum Teich und keine Bögen nach oben ...
 

Holzdeck? Warum?
Durch die wahrscheinlich geplante Stufe viel zu klein, somit nicht richtig sinnvoll nutzbar und dadurch verschenkter Platz.
Ich würde mit den Terassenplatten bis an den Teich gehen. An den anderen Seiten mit Wiese und Beeten bis an den Teich gehen.

Oder diese Erklärung mit Bild:
Diese Fläche empfinde ich mit Stufe zu klein ...
Stolperfalle und nur für Minitisch und Ministühle:
 
Geh mit den Platten an den Teich und konstruiere dort in diesem Bereich eine optisch schöne Einfassung.
Musst halt ein bissel die Flex und die Nachbarn mit Dreck und Lärm quälen.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Die Bilder nicht auf Tapatalk sondern direkt auf HGT hochladen.
Wie das bei Tapatalk geht kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Hatte das Dingens einmal testweise installiert, für suboptimal empfunden und deshalb sofort wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Sch**sse! Muss grad schmunzeln, da ich gefühlt in dem buddelbereich dann das 4. die Erde aufmache. Rohr wegen Kamin, Bewässerungssystem von Gardena, Dränage vom rasen. Mann Mann. Aber was soll’s. Ist ja eine Neuanlage. Da geht das alles noch. Plan B kann ich gut, A wird bei mir selten was ;-) Werde ich aber machen Carsten. Das ist auf Dauer das einzig sinnvolle. Kann den Filter dann direkt neben dem Kaminrohr hinstellen, dort kommt auch die Verteilersteckdose raus. Passt also gut. Etwas Respekt habe ich vor dem pflanzt. Da muss ich mal googeln, wie ich das hinbekomme. 

Zum Holz: keine Chance . Das ist bereits alles gekauft und liegt hier zur Verarbeitung. Da gibt es kein zurück mehr. Werde das aber hinbekommen. Vielleicht in dem Holzdeckbereich einen Baum einlassen. Soll auch kein Sitzplatz werden. Eher Place to Walk and look [emoji4]Ich habe genug Terrasse daneben. Verschenkten Platz habe ich so mit einkalkuliert....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

lol
Muss auch lachen ...
Aber wenn man das nicht jetzt macht, dann wird es nie ...

Zum Holzdeck:
Du kannst und sollst natürlich Deine Pläne umsetzen, ich kann hier nur meine ersten Gedanken nach Ansicht der Bilder schreiben.
Wenn der verschenkte Platz schon so einkalkuliert wurde, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Denk an bequeme Laufwege, mach das Ding nicht zur Stolperfalle. (Sieht auf dem Bild so hoch aus, kann aber auch täuschen ...)
Muss ja im Bereich zur Terrasse auch nicht unbedingt rechtwinklig sein, man kann auch die Form vom Teich o.ä. irgendwie 'mitnehmen'.
Klar, wieder mehr Arbeit. Sieht aber oft optisch besser aus, wenn es denn gut gemacht ist ... 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Google mal nach den Foliendurchführungen/-flanschen.
Das ist keine Zauberei, das bekommst Du schon hin.

Und:
Viel Spaß beim Buddeln, der Boden sollte nach dreimaliger Graberei noch relativ locker sein.


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Ist schon eine Stufe drin. Nehme den Gedankenanstoß noch mal mit. Wer weiß, welche Bilder ich in ein paar Wochen poste. [emoji4]An dieser Stelle noch mal herzlichen Dank für den Austausch [emoji1417]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

Ralla schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch mal herzlichen Dank für den Austausch


Gern geschehen.
Lese bitte noch einmal nach, habe noch einen Satz zur Form der Terrasse hinzugefügt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bin dann auf die neuen Bilder von 'Plan B zum drölften'  gespannt ...


----------



## Ralla (7. Mai 2019)

Denk an bequeme Laufwege, mach das Ding nicht zur Stolperfalle. (Sieht auf dem Bild so hoch aus, kann aber auch täuschen ...)
Muss ja im Bereich zur Terrasse auch nicht unbedingt rechtwinklig sein, man kann auch die Form vom Teich o.ä. irgendwie 'mitnehmen'.
Klar, wieder mehr Arbeit. Sieht aber oft optisch besser aus, wenn es denn gut gemacht ist ...

Ich werde mal die Option einer gewissen organischen Anpassung in dem Bereich überlegen. Ist schon richtig, wenn ich da nicht rechtwinklig arbeite könnte ich eine vielleicht gemeine Ecke sparen. Gefällt mir.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2019)

Ralla schrieb:


> wie ich diesen blöden Druckfilter verstecken kann?


An den Auslauf auch noch eine Leitung und dann neben den Teich mit einer Kiste einbuddeln.
Da machste dein Holzdeck drüber mit einer Klappe.


----------



## DbSam (8. Mai 2019)

...  dafür ist/wird die Stufe zu niedrig. (Siehe Bilder ...)
Zum Glück ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralla (12. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,

Es wird so langsam. Dank eurer wertvollen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Tipps, noch ein paar Änderungen mit eingebracht.

Leider konnten wir die Durchführung nicht mehr so tief setzen. Ggf werden wir sie bei Frost komplett temporär entfernen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralla,

das wird doch.  


Ralla schrieb:


> Leider konnten wir die Durchführung nicht mehr so tief setzen.


Schade.
Da war wohl etwas fehlender Wille im Weg?  lol


Gruß Carsten


----------

